

Build your own Personal Cloud - codemechanic
http://ledfrog.com/blog/2011/04/tonido-run-your-own-personal-cloud/

======
phlux
Heh. Blocked at work for "Pornography"

Now I _really_ want to build a personal cloud!

~~~
codemechanic
:)

